# Dead Pool 2017



## Nosmo King (Dec 18, 2016)

It's time for an old USMB tradition.  The annual Dead Pool gives everyone a chance to predict which celebrity will be enriching the soil by New Year's Eve 2017.

Pick ten folks who are sufficiently famous, any venue will do.  Show business, politics, the rich and famous.  This is not a 'wish list', so keep personal irons out of this pyre.

Make your selections (a good reference is the site Who's Dead, Who's Alive).  They provide ages for the celebrities.  Have fun, but try not to be too ghoulish.  Enter before 11:59 pm Eastern time.  Prizes will be awarded!  Good luck!


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 18, 2016)

Betty White


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 18, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Betty White


Good start!  Nine more please.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 18, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Betty White
> ...



Oh I get to pick 10 myself or 10 people total picked by everyone?


----------



## waltky (Dec 18, 2016)

Granny says dis is morbid...

... why don't ya wait till dey kick off...

... den ya be 100% accurate.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 19, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Ten people yourself.  Your own Top Ten.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks like I might be the only one competing.  

Betty White  (Actress, Comedian)

Henry Kissinger  (Politician)

Jimmy Carter  (Politician)

Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka  (Professional Wrestler)

George H. W. Bush  (Politician)

Tommy Lasorda  (MLB Player and Manager)

Bobby "The Brain" Heenan  (Professional Wrestling Manager and Commentator)

Joe Namath  (NFL Player)

Don Rickles  (Actor, Comedian)

Kirk Douglas  (Actor)


----------



## waltky (Dec 19, 2016)

Granny says, "Now stop dis...

... ya'll is morbid...

... what `bout Bob Dole?"


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 19, 2016)

charlie sheen

tom petty

bam margera

kanye west

chris brown

donald trump  *what can i say i am an optimist

hillary  clinton

bill clinton

bob dylan

dolly parton


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 19, 2016)

who won last years or who is ahead


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 27, 2016)

Love the picks so far!

Kirk Douglas might be a two foot putt for 2017.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 27, 2016)

George Shultz

Shannen Doherty

Michael Moore

Olivia de Haviland

Queen Elizabeth

Prince Phillip

Liz Smith (the columnist)

Sumner Redstone

Richard Simmons

Roger Moore


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 27, 2016)

Here we go:

Willie Mays

Don Shula

Sandra Day O'Connor

Bob Dole

Dick VanDyke

Bob Newhart

Chuck Berry

Jerry Lee Lewis

Elizabeth Windsor (Queen of England)

And, I'll take Peter Marshall to block!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 27, 2016)

boedicca said:


> George Shultz
> 
> Charlie Sheen
> 
> ...


Olivia de Haviland!  She's 100!  Nice catch!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 27, 2016)

George H. W. Bush
Jimmy Carter
Sandra Day O'Connor
Betty White
Glen Campbell
Richard Petty
Crystal Gale
Bill Anderson
Barbara Bush
Prince Phillip


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> who won last years or who is ahead



Not sure -- I got Leon Russell, Nancy Reagan and (sorta) George Martin....

You got Ali, not sure who else.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't get y'all's obsession with Betty White every year.  I tole you and tole you, she's never going away.  Never.  She's like the TV version of Keith Richard.

I'm betting against all y'all that take Betty White or Jimmy Carter.  Not their time.
Nosmo King  ---  I'll bet against Dick vanDyke too.  He's too spry.

However I'd like to introduce y'all to Ginger Baker.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

Dolly Parton?   Oh noes!! 

OK I'll take Zell Miller again.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 27, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> George H. W. Bush
> Jimmy Carter
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Betty White
> ...



you picked three of the same people as me.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Willie Mays
> 
> ...



Willie Mays is it? 

Hmm.  Well I hate to see either of them go but I'll counter with another of the same age -- Jim Bunning.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> I don't get y'all's obsession with Betty White every year.  I tole you and tole you, she's never going away.  Never.  She's like the TV version of Keith Richard.
> 
> I'm betting against all y'all that take Betty White or Jimmy Carter.  Not their time.
> Nosmo King  ---  I'll bet against Dick vanDyke too.  He's too spry.
> ...


Dick VanDyke is my Pope John Paul II.  It looks like a lead pipe cinch on paper...


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 27, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get y'all's obsession with Betty White every year.  I tole you and tole you, she's never going away.  Never.  She's like the TV version of Keith Richard.
> ...



I have to say, Jimmy Snuka is about the biggest lock on my list.  Last I heard he has like 6 months left to live.  He is dealing with late stages of Alzheimer disease and cancer.  

Is there a rule against picking people with diseases?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get y'all's obsession with Betty White every year.  I tole you and tole you, she's never going away.  Never.  She's like the TV version of Keith Richard.
> ...



Yabbut did you do your scouting?  Watch this -- from this year ---.

​


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 27, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Of course not!  It's your list.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


If the Gim Reaper can find Carrie Fisher or Prince...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 27, 2016)

just a word....dont think cause someone has dementia they are gonna kick off...my mother is well into year 7...or more....


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 27, 2016)

now is it still...their age from 100 is your score?


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> now is it still...their age from 100 is your score?



Wait, I didn't know that rule, otherwise I wouldn't have picked someone that is 100 years old.  If that is the rule, then Kirk Douglas would be worth zero points.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 27, 2016)

may not be the rule now.....i found my list from 2016

search 'dead pool 2'  i got ali and other than that....i suck at this


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 27, 2016)

you can change your pick till jan 1 if thats the rule now Nosmo King


----------



## Rocko (Dec 27, 2016)

Hussein obozo, someone's going to do the world a favor


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> now is it still...their age from 100 is your score?



What if they're over 100?

I'm thinking of going with Francisco Franco.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 27, 2016)

Donald Trump
Mike Pence
Rex Tillerson
Steven Mnuchin
James Mattis
Jeff Sessions
Ryan Zinke
Betsy DeVos
Ben Carson
Hillary Clinton


----------



## Votto (Dec 27, 2016)

Dead pool?

How about half the city of Chicago?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm adding Billy Graham again.

So far I got:
Ginger Baker
Zell Miller
Jim Bunning 
Billy Graham


----------



## waltky (Dec 27, 2016)

Did Carrie Fisher leave her mom her house to live in...

... or is she gonna have to move back into her car?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll double down on the ones I was wrong about last year:

 GHW Bush
 Bob Newhart
Olivia DeHavilland
Kirk Douglas
 Don Rickles

and add:

Bill Clinton
Harry Reid
Billy Graham
Carol Channing
Norman Lear


----------



## NLT (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama and moochelle


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'll double down on the ones I was wrong about last year:
> 
> GHW Bush
> Bob Newhart
> ...



Carol Channing, that's interesting.

>> In her memoir _Just Lucky I Guess_ (2002), Channing revealed that in 1937, when she was a 16-year-old about to head off to Bennington College, her mother told her that her father's birth certificate had marked him as "colored," as his mother had been black. It was an unexpected revelation for Channing, and she didn't make the information public for decades (a decision that allowed her to avoid the discriminatory treatment African Americans faced at the time).

However, Channing didn't completely forget about her heritage, which she credits with giving her the impressive vocal range and agility that helped her succeed as a performer. In a 2002 interview with Larry King, she declared, "*I got the greatest genes in show business*." << --- Biography.com

She'll be 96 in a month.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'll double down on the ones I was wrong about last year:
> 
> GHW Bush
> Bob Newhart
> ...



Just noticed that Phyllis Coates, the original TV Lois Lane, turns 90 on January 17, 2017.

I'd like to add her to my list.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2017)

Pogo said:


> I'm adding Billy Graham again.
> 
> So far I got:
> Ginger Baker
> ...



Damn.  I forgot to mention Bob Dole.

Hang on another year Bob!


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 15, 2017)

I got one so far:

WWE HOFer Jimmy 'Superfly' Snuka dies at 73


----------



## waltky (Jan 25, 2017)

Granny says let him die - put him outta the world's misery...




*Panama's ex-dictator Noriega to have brain surgery*
_Jan. 24, 2017  -- Panama's 2nd Criminal Court of the Supreme Court authorized house arrest for Manuel Antonio Noriega so the former dictator can undergo brain surgery to remove a benign tumor._


> Noriega, 82, has been imprisoned since December 2011 on a 60-year sentence on an array of charges including murder, corruption and environmental crimes. He previously spent 21 years in prison in French and U.S. prisons for drug trafficking and money laundering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 17, 2017)

It's been a bad year for former wrestlers.  Snuka passed away, Nicole Bass is getting taken off life support today, and one of my favorites as a kid George the Animal Steele died today.  Not to mention Big Van Vader found out he has less than two years to live because of a heart condition.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 17, 2017)

ding said:


> Vera Lynn
> Kirk Douglas
> Billy Graham
> Jimmy Carter
> ...



Stan Lee?  Fuck you on principle... Stan Lee should live forever.


----------



## ding (Feb 17, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Vera Lynn
> ...


Alas I missed the deadline anyway.  Stan will live another year.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 18, 2017)

Another day, another famous pro wrestler died.  Ivan Koloff the guy that ended Bruno's record title hold streak died today.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2017)

Anybody take Judge Wapner?  He was 97.

But then ---- he was *always *97.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 27, 2017)

Hillary Clinton
Bruce Ward
Don Davis
Stacey Johnson
Ledell Lee
Jack Jones
Marcel Williams
Ivan Teleguz
Kenneth Williams
Jason McGehee


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2017)

My sister alerted me of this --  I hadn't heard.  Don't think anybody mentioned.. Professor Irwin Corey

​
Passed on about a month ago at the tender young age of 102.


----------



## waltky (Mar 8, 2017)

Mebbe he got dat protozoa dat eats brains?...




*Manuel Noriega in coma following brain surgery*
_March 8, 2017  -- Former Panamanian dictator Manuel Antonio Noriega underwent a second surgery and is in a medically induced coma after hemorrhaging following a brain tumor operation, his lawyer said._


> Noriega, 83, had the first surgery at the Santo Tomas hospital in Panama City on Tuesday. Doctors successfully stopped the brain hemorrhage that followed, but Noriega's condition is still considered critical.  "He is in intensive care following a second open cranial surgery in less than eight hours," lawyer Ezra Ángel told local reporters. "The situation is delicate. He is in critical condition and we hope he recovers in the coming hours."
> 
> In January, Panama's 2nd Criminal Court of the Supreme Court authorized house arrest for Noriega so he could undergo brain surgery to remove the benign tumor.  Noriega has been imprisoned since December 2011 on a 60-year sentence on an array of charges including murder, corruption and environmental crimes. He previously spent 21 years in French and U.S. prisons for drug trafficking and money laundering.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 6, 2017)

Unfortunately I got another one right.

"Legendary comic Don Rickles, a rapid-fire insulting machine who for six decades earned quite a living making fun of people of all creeds and colors and everyone from poor slobs to Frank Sinatra, has died. He was 90."

Legendary Comic Don Rickles Dies at 90


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Unfortunately I got another one right.
> 
> "Legendary comic Don Rickles, a rapid-fire insulting machine who for six decades earned quite a living making fun of people of all creeds and colors and everyone from poor slobs to Frank Sinatra, has died. He was 90."
> 
> Legendary Comic Don Rickles Dies at 90


You will be awarded an honorary wreath for your accuracy, and a free butt burning card from Michael's crematorium and soylent green foodstore..


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 7, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I got another one right.
> ...



Don Rickles would probably find this whole thing funny...

I have gotten 2 out of my 10 right so far.  How many did it take to win last year?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I have no idea, I don't participate, I merely throw out acerbic barbs..


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2017)

I got one!

Jim Bunning Dead at 85

They keep calling him "former US Senator" but I know him for what he did in the profession he excelled in.  I still remember driving in the car to my grandmother's house on Father's Day 1964 with the ball game on the radio growing more and more interesting as Bunning had not allowed a baserunner all through the game.  We got to Granny's house in time to watch the conclusion on TV as Bunning completed the rare feat of a perfect game.  Later that evening we saw him make a walk-on appearance on the Ed Sullivan show.

(What happened at the end of that baseball season is something we'd rather forget but that wasn't Bunning's fault).

With his previous team in Detroit, Bunning was an outspoken advocate for players' interests, which may have contributed to his being traded, but he stood up for the little guy, at least then.

Rest in peace Jim Bunning, and thanks for the memories.


----------



## Lewdog (May 30, 2017)

waltky said:


> Granny says let him die - put him outta the world's misery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 18, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Looks like I might be the only one competing.
> 
> Betty White  (Actress, Comedian)
> 
> ...




Well with the passing of Bobby The Brain Heenan, it looks like I've gotten 3 right so far.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 19, 2017)

damn i am zero for zero lol


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2017)

Bette White before the end of this year.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Bette White before the end of this year.



Betty White is gonna follow you around forever.  Just accept it.

She's coming over for brunch btw.  Forgot to tell you.  Have a good time.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 27, 2017)

Nobody picked Hugh Hefner?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Nobody picked Hugh Hefner?




Wow, sad.  There was just an article the other day from his son.

I've gotten three right so far, Jimmy Snuka, Bobby Heenan, and Don Rickles.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 27, 2017)

Unfortunately McCain looks to be a candidate before the year's end. Thank god he's lived long enough to stick a shiv in Trump's kidney re healthcare. 

2017 
Billy Graham
Carol Channing
Olivia DeHavilland


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody picked Hugh Hefner?
> ...



Ya hockey puck.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 19, 2017)

damn i got one...tom petty


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> damn i got one...tom petty



So far, only Rickels


----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2017)

*Profumo Affair's Christine Keeler dies at 75*









Profumo Affair's Christine Keeler dies at 75


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks damn good for 75


----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Looks damn good for 75




Yes,  only  that photo was taken in 1963


----------



## Pogo (Dec 5, 2017)

This just in...........

Johnny Hallyday, music icon in France, died tomorrow.  He will have been 74.

(it's tomorrow in France)

Also John Anderson, the third-party candidate in the US Presidential election of 1980, died two days ago.  He was 95.

Anybody pick him?


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2017)

Pogo said:


> This just in...........
> 
> Johnny Hallyday, music icon in France, died tomorrow.  He will have been 74.
> 
> ...




You are now officially the number one suspect in his death.  You knew about it a day early.


----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2017)

He's not dead.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 5, 2017)

A look back -- noted persons deceased 2017 (thus far)


Jim Nabors (87)
Jon Hendriks (96)
Roy Halladay (40)
David Cassidy (67)
Charles Manson (83)
Della Reese (86)
Mel Tillis (85)
Bobby Doerr (99)
Bobby Baker (89)
Nancy Friday (84)
Fats Domino (89)
Y.A. Tittle (90)
Grady Tate (85)
Tom Petty (66)
Monty Hall (96)
Hugh Hefner (91)
Violet Brown (117)  (nobody gets points for this one)
Don Williams (78)
Kate Millett (82)
Holger Czukay (79)
John Abercrombie (72)
Jerry Lewis (91)
Dick Gregory (84)
Don Baylor (68)
Jim Marrs (73)
Jeanne Moreau (89)
Lee May (74)
Sam Shepard (73)
D.L. Menard (85)
June Foray (99) << voice of Rocky the Flying Squirrel!
Martin Landau (89)
Geri Allen (60)
Mr. Pogo (66)  (wait.... what?)
Helmut Kohl (87)
Bill Dana (92)
Rosalie Sorrels (83)
Jimmy Piersall (87)
Gregg Allman (69)
Zbigniew Brzezinski (89)
Jim Bunning (85)
Roger Moore (89)
Roger Ailes (77)
Cuba Gooding (72)
Dan Rooney (84)
J. Geils (71)
Linda Hopkins (92)
Don Rickles (90)
Roy Sievers (90)
Pete Shotton (75)
Dallas Green (82)
David Rockefeller (101)
Chuck Berry (90)
James Cotton (81)
Dave Valentin (64)
Adam West (88)
Judge Wapner (97)
Al Jarreau (76)
Mike Connors (91)
Barbara Hale (94)
Mary Tyler Moore (80)
Butch Trucks (69)
Bobby Freeman (76)
Maggie Roche (65)
Buddy Greco (90)
Nat Hentoff (92)


----------



## Pogo (Dec 5, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > This just in...........
> ...



I get 46368123387 points for that one.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2017)

Pogo said:


> A look back -- noted persons deceased 2017 (thus far)
> 
> 
> Jim Nabors (87)
> ...




You forgot Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka and Bobby "The Brain" Hennan.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 5, 2017)

skye said:


> He's not dead.



You think he's pulling a Paul McCartney?

Johnny Halladay, Elvis of France, dead at 74


----------



## skye (Dec 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > He's not dead.
> ...




He is dead, after all.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 20, 2017)

John McCain


----------

